# Al principi de maig...



## panjabigator

Estoy redactando una carta en catalán y necesito saber si os parece correcta gramaticalmente y si el contenido os tiene sentido.



> Estimat Senyor,
> 
> Al principi de maig jo li vaig entregar la meva sol·licitud però encara no he escoltat res.  Només vull esbrinar si ha rebut la meva sol·licitud o si em cal rebre de nou.  Espero ansiosament anar a estudiar a la vostra institució.


No sé que sería una terminación adecuada para la palabras inglesa "regards."

Merci
Sean


----------



## Mph redux

Quasi sempre es posa: 
Salutacions


----------



## ernest_

Hola.
Et poso les meves propostes en blau.

                             Estimat Senyor,

Al A principis de maig jo li vaig entregar la meva sol·licitud, però encara no he escoltat res tingut cap resposta. Només vull esbrinar si ha rebut la meva sol·licitud o si em cal rebre enviar-la de nou. Espero ansiosament poder anar a estudiar a la vostra institució.

Salutacions,


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies per la ajuda!  Em haveu ajudat molt!


----------



## betulina

ernest_ said:


> Estimat Senyor,
> 
> Al A principis de maig jo li vaig entregar la meva sol·licitud [...], però encara no he escoltat res tingut cap resposta. Només vull esbrinar si ha rebut la meva sol·licitud o si em cal rebre enviar-la de nou. Espero ansiosament poder anar a estudiar a la vostra institució.
> 
> Salutacions,



Hola,

No sé si encara et serveix, Panja, però jo també hi faria algun canvi més. De tota manera, el que diu l'ernest em sembla molt bé.

-canviaria "Estimat Senyor" per "Benvolgut *s*enyor"

-"entregar" ho canviaria per "fer arribar"

-[...] - aquí diria per què era la sol·licitud si no ho dius enlloc més abans; em queda una mica "penjat"

-"vull esbrinar" - "esbrinar" em sona estrany aquí, simplement diria "voldria saber"

-enviar-la -> enviar-la*-hi* (a vostè, com abans)

Sobre el "salutacions", em sembla bé, però en cartes així normalment s'estableix un paral·lelisme entre la salutació inicial i la final. Amb "benvolgut senyor" es fa servir "cordialment" o "salutacions cordials".


----------



## Heiwajin

> Sobre el "salutacions", em sembla bé, però en cartes així normalment s'estableix un paral·lelisme entre la salutació inicial i la final. Amb "benvolgut senyor" es fa servir "cordialment" o "salutacions cordials".



Jo en aquest context optaria per "atentament", tot i que puc estar equivocat. De fet em sembla que casi sempre que escric una carta/e-mail mitjanament formal acabo amb "atentament".

Betulina, podries enumerar algunes d'aquestes relacions de paral·lelisme entre salutacions inicials i finals?


----------



## betulina

Heiwajin said:


> Betulina, podries enumerar algunes d'aquestes relacions de paral·lelisme entre salutacions inicials i finals?



Hola, Heiwajin,

Segons el que em van explicar en un curs,  en les cartes hi ha d'haver aquest paral·lelisme de formalitat entre la salutació i el comiat. Seria una cosa més o menys així, de menys formal a més formal (no és exacte, perquè de fórmules de comiat n'hi ha més):

Benvolgut amic (en cartes d'organitzacions a socis, etc.) - Una abraçada / Ben cordialment / Una salutació cordial

Benvolgut senyor - Una salutació cordial / Cordialment / Ben atentament

Senyor (la més neutra) - Atentament (la més neutra)

Distingit senyor - Aprofito l'avinentesa per saludar-vos ben atentament / (i després també hi ha, molt formals, que, segons com, no es fan servir gairebé mai) Us saludo amb respecte / Aprofito per fer-vos testimoni de la millor consideració

Més que res, el cas és intentar no posar "Distingit senyor - cordialment" o "benvolgut senyor - aprofito l'avinentesa per..."


----------



## Heiwajin

Moltíssimes gràcies!

Intentaré tenir en compte aquesta correlació d'ara en endavant.


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:


> Hola, Heiwajin,
> 
> Segons el que em van explicar en un curs, en les cartes hi ha d'haver aquest paral·lelisme de formalitat entre la salutació i el comiat. Seria una cosa més o menys així, de menys formal a més formal (no és exacte, perquè de fórmules de comiat n'hi ha més):
> 
> Benvolgut amic (en cartes d'organitzacions a socis, etc.) - Una abraçada / Ben cordialment / Una salutació cordial
> 
> Benvolgut senyor - Una salutació cordial / Cordialment / Ben atentament
> 
> Senyor (la més neutra) - Atentament (la més neutra)
> 
> Distingit senyor - Aprofito l'avinentesa per saludar-vos ben atentament / (i després també hi ha, molt formals, que, segons com, no es fan servir gairebé mai) Us saludo amb respecte / Aprofito per fer-vos testimoni de la millor consideració
> 
> Més que res, el cas és intentar no posar "Distingit senyor - cordialment" o "benvolgut senyor - aprofito l'avinentesa per..."


 
Hola gent,

Sí, em sembla molt interessant això. Alguns està clar, no? No posaria mai: distingit senyor i una abraçada. Però n'hi ha d'altres que no ho sabia, jo he fet algun cop: distingit senyor i atentament o cordialment. No sabia que existien aquests paral.lelismes entre salutació i comiat.

Molt interessant, de veritat, em copio el teu post a l'escriptori,hehe. 

Merci!
Fins ara,
X:


----------

